
Show HN: Kolor – Extract 8 colours from popular site - kureikain
https://kolor.ml
======
kureikain
Hi,

I'm an developer who always struggle with what to do with color. Recently I
want to use `orange` based theme for my start-up app and struggle quite a bit
with it.

So I though why not generating a color scheme from some popular website.

I crawl list of ycombinator site from `yclist.com` and take screenshot to
generate these.

Will add more features and next couple days such as:

\- Generate color from `ProductHunt` site \- Generate color from `Show HN`
sites

And a way to classify those website by color. I'm thinking of split each of
`red`, `green`, `blue` to chunk of 50 and combine them.

Feedback to improve and Contribution are welcome:
[https://github.com/yeospace/chi-playground](https://github.com/yeospace/chi-
playground)

